# Helping new cat settle?



## Snowfilly (3 February 2018)

Accidentally gained a cat today - he is 17, lived all his life with an elderly lady who was put into care 10 days ago. Since then, he's been living alone with someone visiting for food. The house had to be vacated first thing Monday so I'm sure you can guess the threat if he didn't go today! He is healthy, eating well and no illness so I felt he deserved a chance and we're currently cat-less.

He is a sweet ginger tabby, who came with huge bundles of food and bedding, but he's never lived anywhere else or with different people.

He's been here 3 hours, eaten a little meat, used his litter tray but is still crying in the most heart rending fashion. I've put his things around the room and am talking to him; he's currently sitting on my lap crying. I'm sure it's misery / fear rather than pain as he was fine until we took him in the car.  

Anything I can do to help the poor little soul?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 February 2018)

Poor old chap, but what a blessing that you have taken him on.  You sound like you're doing great so far, as he is eating and using his litter tray.  My advice would be to get a Feliway diffuser, and to shut him in a room overnight (obvs with his food, water, tray and basket) so that he feels more secure and can't wander round yowling and feeling lost, until he is nice and settled.  This is common advice when bringing a new cat home.  I would also leave him alone if he takes himself off and hides, for example under the bed or behind the settee, although I'm sure you would do that anyway.  Its also good that he is sat on your lap and allowing you to smooth him.  You're right, he's frightened, and you can completely understand why.  He will settle though, just give him a week or so to get used to you, your household and your routine and I'm sure he will come out of his shell.  Please please please keep us updated and let us know how he is getting on!


----------



## WandaMare (3 February 2018)

I agree with the poster above and just to add they like to be under something when they are stressed so they can hide themselves away, most usually for about 24 hours to settle down. Lovely of you to take him in, lucky little man.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 February 2018)

WandaMare said:



			I agree with the poster above and just to add they like to be under something when they are stressed so they can hide themselves away, most usually for about 24 hours to settle down. Lovely of you to take him in, lucky little man.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, if you have any cardboard boxes you could put a couple of those in some quiet corners for him to retreat into.  They also double up as good scratching surfaces.  Maybe put one of his blankets in the boxes so he feels reassured by his own scent


----------



## OldFogie (3 February 2018)

BUTTER HIS PAWS!

I can't stress this enough! It's not a myth. Cats don't like wet paws so he'll sit down to wash them and then spent time licking the butter off and get a good dose of your house's taste and smell ( on this level, everyone's house smells!) this will help overprint his homing instinct and has worked unfailingly for all our rescue cats. 
Don't use too much butter or you'll need another litter tray!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 February 2018)

OldFogie said:



			BUTTER HIS PAWS!

I can't stress this enough! It's not a myth. Cats don't like wet paws so he'll sit down to wash them and then spent time licking the butter off and get a good dose of your house's taste and smell ( on this level, everyone's house smells!) this will help overprint his homing instinct and has worked unfailingly for all our rescue cats. 
Don't use too much butter or you'll need another litter tray!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I have to strongly disagree with you here. The mere act of smearing butter on his paws will stress him out greatly, adding to an already stratospheric stress level.  He will be smelling all the new smells just fine.  Not to mention that cows milk is bad for cat's digestive system.  The OP sounds like she's doing a brilliant job so far.  The cat needs peace and quiet.  How is he getting on OP?


----------



## Snowfilly (4 February 2018)

He had a nice peaceful night and spent morning curled on my lap again. The crying has lessened to occasional bursts where he's wandering the house and searching behind doors - I honestly think he's hoping to find his old owner here somewhere. It's so pitiful.

He's eating and drinking well, so hopefully will settle happily. He's got a box cave made in the front room but hasn't gone in it so far!

No butter coming anywhere near him  the cat flap has been locked so he's not going outside to at least next weekend.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 February 2018)

That's great news, he seems to be settling in well!  I'm so pleased for you and him.  Keep doing what you're doing OP.  It is horrible when they are distressed, when I brought my Daisy home she was yowling for three nights, but after that it was like a switch had been flicked and she then started acting like she had been with me all her life.  Keep up the good work x


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 February 2018)

Sounds like hell settle in really well, hell soon have you wrapped around his furry paws.  My sister took two elderly cats on in similar circumstances and they soon settled and thrived. They were not interested in each other. 

Id keep him in at least a couple of weeks then short outside visits supervised with treats to lure back in. I always have tinned tuna as a bribe. Best of luck x


----------



## OldFogie (4 February 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			......  Not to mention that cows milk is bad for cat's digestive system....?
		
Click to expand...

Wanna tell that to the cats under my mates milke tank? Could have guessed that my suggestion would be regarded as outrageous animal cruelty - but it's an offered opinion take it or leave it. I get the potential for additional stress but in the same way I don't reccommend turning one's horse upside down to nail the shoes on - I expect buttering to be done tactfully rather than a pound of Kerrygold thrown off the roof.


----------



## Snowfilly (6 February 2018)

Cat has fallen in love with my OH and decided I'm decent enough company for when he's out the room. He's found a lovely cave in the blanket box under the bed for night time, a windowsill lookout in the front room and run to the front door when I got back from work this evening to chirrup at me. OH is equally besotted luckily; they're currently purring at each other from two different settees - I have no idea why!

The crying has stopped entirely unless the food bowl is looking slightly lower than his lordship deems acceptable.

Another couple of days and I think he'll be nicely settled and we can start to look at outdoor visits. Very glad we were able to give him a chance


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 February 2018)

That's so lovely to hear! Really pleased for all of you


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 February 2018)

Great news


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 February 2018)

Oh that's wonderful! 

What a lucky cat to have found such a good home.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 February 2018)

Lucky puss cat, how lovely that you have given him a home.  I hope that he continues to flourish in your care.


----------



## claret09 (8 February 2018)

well done you. be patient he will be ok



Snowfilly said:



			He had a nice peaceful night and spent morning curled on my lap again. The crying has lessened to occasional bursts where he's wandering the house and searching behind doors - I honestly think he's hoping to find his old owner here somewhere. It's so pitiful.

He's eating and drinking well, so hopefully will settle happily. He's got a box cave made in the front room but hasn't gone in it so far!

No butter coming anywhere near him  the cat flap has been locked so he's not going outside to at least next weekend.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## silv (13 February 2018)

Good on you for giving the old darling a home.  He is very fortunate to have landed on all four paws so to speak!


----------



## Snowfilly (17 February 2018)

Quick update - Ginger has settled really well, like he's always been here and has settled to using his cat flap as well. We are working really hard on food boundaries - he tries to eat off your plate while you're eating which I won't have but he's perfect in every other way and enjoys bashing hell out of his toys by throwing them down the stairs, thundering downstairs to retrieve it and then repeating the process.

He doesn't appear to be a gundog in disguise but I've never known a cat quite like him for fetching things! 

I hope he's got a few good years left.


----------

